# Bild anzeigen



## PickUp (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte in Java ME gerne ein Bild anzeigen lassen.
Alles was ich bisher versucht hab (alles was man bei google so findet) funktioniert nicht =(
bin langsam echt am verzweifeln.
Hoffe mir kann jmd mal einen Code senden, wo man genau sieht wo man was im code schreiben muss.

vielen vielen dank


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Image deklarieren

```
private Image im = null;
```

Image laden (auf Größe des Bilds achten, da es 1:1 dargestellt wird!)

```
try {
			im = Image.createImage(getClass().getResourceAsStream("/images/x.png"));
		}
		catch (IOException ioe) {
			ioe.printStackTrace();
		}
```

Bild verwenden:

```
g.drawImage(im, [breite], [höhe], 0);
```

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## PickUp (7. Aug 2008)

Hi,

vielen Dank erstmal.
hab total vergessen zu posten, dass ich mittlerweile fündig geworden bin =)
aber sieht fast genau so aus wie dein code ;-)
trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## MiDniGG (7. Aug 2008)

Na dann passt das ja. 

Ja war hier scho länger nimmi und hab vergessen, dass die Java ME Themen grundsätzlich älter sind. Deswegen hab ich gestern auf mehrere alte Themen geantwortet... ^^


----------

